# How long should I bulk up?



## feinburgrl (May 12, 2011)

I decided to start bulking. I found out that my body fat is around 11% which I want to hit around 8%. The problem is that I also want to gain 15 pounds of muscle. Well, I have always been on a low calorie diet and can't gain anymore muscle. I know this because I've been working out for about 6 years and I've been around the same weight the whole time. I did gain about 20 pounds of fat when I was drinking heavy but drop down to the mid 160s. I always was to scared to eat too much to gain muscle because of the adding fat but if I truly want to gain 15 pounds then I will have to give up being thin and gain fat to gain muscle. The last week I've been eating about 2700 calories a day. Thats about 800 to 1000 calories more then normal. Getting about 250g carbs and 200g protein and 80g fat a day. I have not weigh myself just because I know I will stop eating that high if I see how much I weigh.

I don't know how long I should bulk up. What's a good time span for bulking?

P.S.; My strength has boosted a lot when bumping my calories up that much. It's surprising how just adding calories can do that without using all thoughts supplements. I do use creation and Omeg3 fish pills and natural multivitamin.


----------



## jack1970 (May 13, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> I decided to start bulking. I found out that my body fat is around 11% which I want to hit around 8%. The problem is that I also want to gain 15 pounds of muscle. Well, I have always been on a low calorie diet and can't gain anymore muscle. I know this because I've been working out for about 6 years and I've been around the same weight the whole time. I did gain about 20 pounds of fat when I was drinking heavy but drop down to the mid 160s. I always was to scared to eat too much to gain muscle because of the adding fat but if I truly want to gain 15 pounds then I will have to give up being thin and gain fat to gain muscle. The last week I've been eating about 2700 calories a day. Thats about 800 to 1000 calories more then normal. Getting about 250g carbs and 200g protein and 80g fat a day. I have not weigh myself just because I know I will stop eating that high if I see how much I weigh.
> 
> I don't know how long I should bulk up. What's a good time span for bulking?
> 
> P.S.;* My strength has boosted a lot when bumping my calories up that much. It's surprising how just adding calories can do that without using all thoughts supplements*. I do use creation and Omeg3 fish pills and natural multivitamin.




Possibly the most important thing youll ever learn training wise. I'd still say your calories are on the low side.


----------



## dsc123 (May 13, 2011)

your going to need to start keeping track of your weight gain, otherwise your not going to no if your eating to much or to less to put on muscle mass and minimal fat


----------



## feinburgrl (May 13, 2011)

jack1970 said:


> Possibly the most important thing youll ever learn training wise. I'd still say your calories are on the low side.



I'm getting about 280 carbs, 225 proteins and 80 fats at 2700 calories. Should I up it to 3000 calories? I'm ready to gain fat to build muscle.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

I'd bump the calories up to 3000, how much do you weigh? Bulk for as long as you can without getting too fat. Maybe start a cut at about 15% bodyfat.


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

Try eating 4,000 calories bro! You would be surprised at how strong you get!


----------



## feinburgrl (May 13, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> Try eating 4,000 calories bro! You would be surprised at how strong you get!



Are you joking about 4k calories?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 13, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Are you joking about 4k calories?


 

Pretty sure he is dead serious.

Me, I'd make it 5000 a day.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

^ Me too, honestly. Only if you are a skinny guy having trouble gaining weight though. I know I said bump to 3k earlier but you probably would see better results with something way more if you are young and naturally skinny.


----------



## SuperLift (May 13, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> Are you joking about 4k calories?



Not at all man. 4000 is a lot, but its really not THAT much compared to some of these other guys. You have to eat big to get big, no doubt. During a bulk, ill settle for 4000 but most days Ill even go for 4500-5000.  Its hard to take in that much food while eating clean at the same time. (clean as possible) I was a skinny guy myself man, started at 6'2 160 lbs. Bulked up from 160-230.. (took 3-4 years or so) It took me a while to work up to eating that much as well just because I wasn't used to it, but now its no prob. Ill eat 900-1000 cals just for breakfast.

I swear ill loose weight if I eat 3500 calories a day. If I start eating 4000 then my strength goes up. Start eating 4500-5000 and the size and BIG strength starts coming on. Make sure your hitting the weights pretty hard though bro and try to keep them relatively clean.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 13, 2011)

My calories today will be between 6000-6500. That includes all foods, protein and carb drinks, etc. It is 99% clean, but it is Friday and it is ice cream night, so about 500 calories will come from Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia. But I eat clean most of the time. I've eaten up to 7000-8000 calories a day, but at 50, my metabolism is nowhere near what it was when I was younger, even in my 40's.

Gotta eat big to get big, look at what SuperLift accomplished. That's dedication.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Nice superlift, I am the exact same way. I bet I would loose weight at 3500 calories a day too. Taking in 5500 to 6500 currently. I'm trying to get about the same size you are man, I'm a little over half way there myself, and I started about the same as you at 6'1 148. Us naturally skinny guys got to EAT.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 13, 2011)

This is me now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Why does everything violate image shacks terms of agreement lol.


----------



## Chubby (May 14, 2011)

feinburgrl said:


> *I don't know how long I should bulk up. What's a good time span for bulking?*


Until you reach your goal.


----------



## x~factor (May 14, 2011)

This is 11% bodyfat?


----------



## feinburgrl (May 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> This is 11% bodyfat?



when I did the fold test at my gym it came to 11.5% skin fold.


----------



## Hubauer (May 14, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Until you reach your goal.



It seems as if none of your posts contribute anything. I'm going out on a limb, but I assume he is looking for a better answer or he wouldn't have started a thread. How did are your reps even positive again??


----------



## Hubauer (May 14, 2011)

Oh yeah, and I was going to say there is never really a definite good time length for bulking. As a friend once described it to me, you should bulk until feel uncomfortable with the fat gain.

I didn't really gain until I started eating about 3500cal per day.... you just have to accept that you will gain a small amount of fat. Just try to minimize it by making small, progressive calorie increases and eat really clean. Another thing I did to gain was cut down on my workout volume. Might want to give it a try


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Oh yeah, and I was going to say there is never really a definite good time length for bulking. *As a friend once described it to me, you should bulk until feel uncomfortable with the fat gain.*
> 
> I didn't really gain until I started eating about 3500cal per day.... you just have to accept that you will gain a small amount of fat. Just try to minimize it by making small, progressive calorie increases and eat really clean. Another thing I did to gain was cut down on my workout volume. Might want to give it a try


 
The bolded part is how I gauge when to slow or stop a hard bulk. Great info.


----------



## Chubby (May 14, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> It seems as if none of your posts contribute anything. I'm going out on a limb, but I assume he is looking for a better answer or he wouldn't have started a thread. How did are your reps even positive again??


He asked one very specific question. I noticed most of members gave him many details but didn't respond to his specific question. So I gave him the answer he was looking for without confusing him so many details. It is my understanding that when people bulk up they have already goal in their mind. Whatever his goal is he has to keep bulking until he reaches his goal. If you don't think I deserve positive rep, you are welcome to give neg. rep. After all it is just a rep.


----------



## njc (May 15, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> he asked one very specific question. I noticed most of members gave him many details but didn't respond to his specific question. So i gave him the answer he was looking for without confusing him so many details. It is my understanding that when people bulk up they have already goal in their mind. Whatever his goal is he has to keep bulking until he reaches his goal. If you don't think i deserve positive rep, you are welcome to give neg. Rep. After all it is just a rep.:d


 

x2


----------

